
Why cant I submit this story on HN? - seige
http://valleywag.gawker.com/dropbox-douchebags-tried-to-kick-children-off-a-soccer-1644947724
======
dang
Gawker and Valleywag were banned 6 years ago.

Please address questions like this to hn@ycombinator.com.

